# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Can Anxiety Do All of This?

## Peaches

I am new here, so let me first say hello. I hope you can offer some insight, and perhaps some peace of mind. I am having a tough go of things lately. Can anxiety really manifest itself physically?

If I listed all of my symptoms, I would be here all night, so let me just name a few: weight loss and can't gain weight no matter how much I eat, hair loss, joint pain, bone pain, stomach upset that comes and goes, fatigue, night sweats... The list goes on and on. I have been to every kind of specialist there is (GI, hematologist, oncologist, endocrinologist, etc...). In fact, I have been to several of the same kind of specialist because I am convinced there is something physically wrong with me.Why else would I be able to eat whatever I want and lose weight? All of my medical tests have come back completely normal. Several doctors have suggested mental health, and while I've talked with a professional, I don't think that's the answer. I keep circling back to believing that there is something physically wrong. I worry constantly. So my question is: can anxiety really cause all of these physical symptoms? I'd love to get your thoughts. I appreciate your help and wish you all good health and happiness.

----------


## CeCe

You could always try the medication, and see if it works. theirs really no harm tryig them

----------


## Dane

Have you been tested for Lyme disease?  It's difficult to diagnose and can cause all kinds of problems.  I know some symptoms can include joint and bone pain, fatigue, sleep disturbances, etc...  I've never heard of it causing hair loss though. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyme_disease 

I'm no expert on this sort of thing, but I thought I'd just mention it on the off chance it could help.

----------


## Cage

That's some pretty good advice, Dane.

----------

